# JET 6-inch riser kit for 14 inch bandsaw



## richgreer

Thank you for the review.

I really don't know much about riser blocks and I have silly question.

Once you add a riser block to a bandsaw, can you lower the upper guides down to within an inch or so of the table? My guess is no. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Karson

Joe: Congratulations on your addition.


----------



## bblooz

I thought the kit comes with a longer guide rod to reattach the upper guides to, right? My question is, will this kit fit other Taiwanese saws? My understanding is that most of the 14" saws on the market today (Delta, Jet, Powermatic, etc.) are all made by the same firm, just branded differently. I have a "Chicago Power Tools" saw from the 1980s, and when those piece of crap, pot-metal-cast trunions gave way, my local tool supplier was able to order a pair of Delta replacements.


----------



## MOJOE

Rich….yes you can lower the guides to the table after the block is in place, the kit comes with an extended guide rod.

bblooz…..not real sure, but as far as I know, you are right in thinking that most of the 14 inch saws are pretty much the same. I have read a few articles about the Grizzly riser block fitting a JET saw and a Ridgid saw, so maybe.


----------



## lanwater

Thanks for the review. I put it on my christmas list.


----------



## johnjoiner

I put this riser on my saw too.

One minor detail to note is that the contact surfaces at the top and bottom of the riser block are painted. (You can see it in the photo.) There shouldn't be paint there and it's easily chipped off with a knife before installation.

My one complaint is of the blade guard design. It doesn't cover the whole blade when set for cutting of thinner stock.


----------



## croessler

Thanks for the review, it's nice to know this procedure is not as big a nightmare as I have heard from other sources.

Having just purchased this kit ( it's leaning against my saw right now) I would be very interested in that video you mentioned. Would you be willing to post a link to it?


----------



## croessler

Sorry, double posted for some reason….


----------



## Swede

Here is a link on YouTube it is for a different brand of saw but it will give you the idea.


----------



## MOJOE

Swede…thanks for the link…..the procedue really is pretty simple.


----------



## RBWoodworker

I really need to get this riser block for my Delta 14" bandsaw..will this kit work for the Delta's too?


----------



## b2rtch

Looks just like the Harbor Freight one.


----------



## MOJOE

RBWoodworker, not sure if it will fit the Delta saw. Many times looking through catalogs, I see items listed for Delta saws, and then listed separately for JET and Import saws. Must be some subtle differences.


----------



## RBWoodworker

Perhaps your right..If you see the link for the riser block for a delta 14"..can you please PM me with it..I would appreciate it very much..


----------



## Florida_Jim

I just added a riser block to my jet. Pretty much a trouble free operation.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/24566


----------

